# International Reply Coupons



## TheodoreN (Nov 15, 2012)

My wife and I were married in Rome and I'm working through the process of getting our marriage certificate sent over. Does anyone have any experience in sending international reply coupons to Italian authorities when requesting them to send vital records back to the States? They will be sending us 3 copies of the marriage Extract (so not the full print-out), so I'm assuming it may only be between 3 and 10 pages total. I purchased 4 of the coupons, each one valuing $2 and change and equivalent to the cost of sending a letter via international airmail.


----------

